# Bergwerk Serviceadresse?



## kauli (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

Habe einen Riss im Rahmen an meinem Mercury SL 

Der Rahmen ist von 12/08 mit einem w am Anfang der Rahmennummer.

Kennt einer vieleicht eine Telefonnummer oder Reklamationsadresse von 

Bergwerk?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für einen Hinweis.

Danke schon mal

Grüsse Ralf


----------



## saturno (13. August 2010)

bergwerk wird jetzt von radsportbayer verkauft, aber die machen sicher nix für alte rahmen. kannst ja mal bei grand raid in roschbach anfragen stefan lichtner hier glaub ich unter lichti aktiv. der hat auf seiner webseite was stehen in bezug auf bergwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (31. August 2010)

kauli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe einen Riss im Rahmen an meinem Mercury SL
> 
> ...



Wo hast du ihn gekauft?

Du bist in der 2 jährigen Sachmängelhftung, also ist der Händler in der Pflicht!


----------

